# UDS charcoal basket size?



## travcoman45 (Apr 18, 2009)

How big yall make yer basket? 13 1/2 inch er 21 1/2 inch er sumtin else?

Say what, bout 8 in high sides?

Thanks yall fer the hep!


----------



## tld (Apr 18, 2009)

Did mine 13 1/2 with 8" sides. 1/2 dia 3 1/2 long bolts for legs.
Here's a pic of it and the ash pan I made.


----------



## rickw (Apr 19, 2009)

Got one 14" square with 2" legs and another 16" in diameter and 8" high with 3" legs. One doesn't seem to out perform the other. I also have a smaller insert that I use for shorter cooks.


----------

